

Valve & Adult Swim Are Teaming Up - jeffool
http://www.adultswim.com/promos/valve/

======
jeffool
With the registration page having a picture of Pyro and the text "We're your
new family now.", part of me is thinking it's a TF2 cartoon. That'd be quite
fun, and new territory for Valve.

